# Playlist for the Broken Hearted...



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi!! So maybe you guys have heard that music is the best medicine to feel empowered..well, I made a playlist for the broken hearted...I strongly encourage you to try this playlist and actually FEEL the words of the songs...

1. Before He Cheats by Carrie Underwood
2. Irreplaceable by Beyonce
3. Wide Awake by Katy Perry
4. We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together by Taylor Swift
*5.* Stronger by Kelly Clarkson
6. Bulletproof by La Roux
*7. *Since You've Been Gone by Kelly Clarkson
8. Friday I'll Be Over You by Allison Iraheta
9. So What by Pink
10. According to You by Orianthi
11. Apologize by Timbaland
*12.* Best Thing I've Never Had by Beyonce
13. Damaged by Danity Kane
14. Deuces by Chris Brown
*15.* Forget You by Cee Lo
16. Heartless by Kanye West
17. Never Again by Kelly Clarkson
18. Ridin Solo by Jason Derulo


well, thats it ...They definitely have made me feel wayyyy better...hopefully it would be the same for you..even if you never heard of these song, try them and LISTEN to the words....they empower you. Just wanted to share this with you all...


----------



## HeartbreakHotelGuest (Jul 18, 2012)

Just wanted to add 
My new theme song:

1.*FIGHTER - Christina Aguilera*

and also:

Faint- Linkin Park
Part of me- Katy Perry
Blow me (one last kiss) - Pink
In the end- Linkin Park
Perfect - Pink


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

J Rice - Thank You For The Broken Heart (Official Music Video) (Original) on iTunes - YouTube

Thank you for the broken Heart by J.Rice


----------



## HeartbreakHotelGuest (Jul 18, 2012)

Forgot one for the guys:

*Warzone - The Wanted*

and for moving on...

Just Haven't met you yet - Michael Bubble


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

You were mine - Dixie Chicks (although this is not where I'm currently at)

Blow Me (one last kiss) - Pink (already been mentioned but it's a great one)

I'm moving on - Rascal Flats

I won't give up - Jason Mraz (when I listen to this song, I WISH this is how it could have been for us but now it's more of my song for my children)


----------



## SCsweety81 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump.

What are some good "get over the d-bag" songs that I can add to my playlist?


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

Situations Change - Faraway Boys*
We're Getting a Divorce, You Keep the Diner - The Gaslight Anthem
1930 - The Gaslight Anthem
There you go - Pink
That's Life - Frank Sinatra
Hall of Mirrors - The Distillers
Comin' Home - Murder By Death*

*My 2 favs on this list...


----------

